

Why I'm publishing my Sublime Text ebook 100 words at a time - joshearl
http://aspirecode.com/why-im-publishing-my-ebook-100-words-at-a-time/

======
bowerbird
have you ever written a book before?

i ask because many writers have found that a book changes in the course of
writing it.

so the outline you prepared at the outset might morph quite a bit before you
finish.

thus, you might toss lots of 100-word days out the window, because you were
writing on a path that ended up being a false detour...

better to write a chunk you _know_ will last.

but it _is_ good to develop a writing habit.

-bowerbird

